# matetel canine ovulation tester



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi have any of you guys used the ovulation tester on your bitch as plan to get one for mine .
have they deen correct?
are they easy to use and see the cell ect?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> hi have any of you guys used the ovulation tester on your bitch as plan to get one for mine .
> have they deen correct?
> are they easy to use and see the cell ect?


I'll be interested in the replies too! I've been thinking about getting one of these myself - we have tried to mate our grey bergie twice and it hasn't taken.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> I'll be interested in the replies too! I've been thinking about getting one of these myself - we have tried to mate our grey bergie twice and it hasn't taken.


i have heard good things just seen how many people use these i am going to try one with my bitch this time


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi, i have one and to be honest it was a bit difficult to use, i have little pugs and you need to get the saliva from under the tongue which is easier said than done!!! i did speak to the lady who supplies/makes them and she said they also had a problem trying to take a sample from a pug? it must be from under the tonge and quite a lot is needed she said? anyway i did manage to get some and did see the change when ovulating and mated her then and she had 3 puppies! my friend also used it on her shitzu and went by the test for ovulation period and she also had 3 puppies? i do personally think that you could do the same thing with a small kids microscope as you only need to see when the ferns appear? i hope this is of some help, but i dont personally think you can beat 11 and 13 days ( although some bitches do ovulate early or later) a lot of people swear by the matetel so i assume it is a lot easier to use on perhaps bigger slobbery dogs?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> hi, i have one and to be honest it was a bit difficult to use, i have little pugs and you need to get the saliva from under the tongue which is easier said than done!!! i did speak to the lady who supplies/makes them and she said they also had a problem trying to take a sample from a pug? it must be from under the tonge and quite a lot is needed she said? anyway i did manage to get some and did see the change when ovulating and mated her then and she had 3 puppies! my friend also used it on her shitzu and went by the test for ovulation period and she also had 3 puppies? i do personally think that you could do the same thing with a small kids microscope as you only need to see when the ferns appear? i hope this is of some help, but i dont personally think you can beat 11 and 13 days ( although some bitches do ovulate early or later) a lot of people swear by the matetel so i assume it is a lot easier to use on perhaps bigger slobbery dogs?


thanks mine is a cavalier king charles are the cells clear to see and do they change alot when they ovulate as my not the average 11-13 days so this test will be ideal for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

how much is this test kit thing???


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> how much is this test kit thing???


£39.99 worth it if it works


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

yer IF it works 

think ild prefer to stick to my pre-mates at the vets


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yer IF it works
> 
> think ild prefer to stick to my pre-mates at the vets


how much does your vet charge you ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> how much does your vet charge you ?


think it was somethink like 30 quid... next one they knock bout 6-7 quid of...sommink like that, i cant really remember but it was spot on...and 9 puppys was the result


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> thanks mine is a cavalier king charles are the cells clear to see and do they change alot when they ovulate as my not the average 11-13 days so this test will be ideal for me


the kit cost £40 ( it is just a little microscope in a pink bag!) you can see the change it pattern and on the right breeding day you should have loads of fern like patterns but you can see them forming over a few days.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> the kit cost £40 ( it is just a little microscope in a pink bag!) you can see the change it pattern and on the right breeding day you should have loads of fern like patterns but you can see them forming over a few days.


Can u keep reusing it???? time and time again???


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Can u keep reusing it???? time and time again???


Yes can use it constantly and even give it to friends to use


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

If you wish to save £30 go to Toys r Us get childs microscope for £10, email Matetel saying you lost instructions, they will send you out instructions with pics of changes and Hey Presto £30 better off : The Matetel contraption is only a small microscope


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a friend that has used the Draminski but didnt have very good results with it. The Pre-mate used to be good if you had a vet that could 'read' it properly but they have changed it now and a vet down this way who always had almost 100% success rate has now got it wrong on at least 8 bitches so not so sure on that now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

clueless said:


> If you wish to save £30 go to Toys r Us get childs microscope for £10, email Matetel saying you lost instructions, they will send you out instructions with pics of changes and Hey Presto £30 better off : The Matetel contraption is only a small microscope


i totally agree, this is what we thought as soon as we had received ours, it really is that simple that a childs microscope would do the job just as well, afterall all you are looking for is the change in the cells!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Can u keep reusing it???? time and time again???


yes, you just wipe the lens clean with a little cloth like glasses


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> the kit cost £40 ( it is just a little microscope in a pink bag!) you can see the change it pattern and on the right breeding day you should have loads of fern like patterns but you can see them forming over a few days.


when she is getting near her day how many days before this do you see a change?
did you get yours of the net?
would you use it again?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> when she is getting near her day how many days before this do you see a change?
> did you get yours of the net?
> would you use it again?


i think ( cant remember where i have put the instructions lol ) you have to do it from day 7 and there is 3 pattern examples on the instructions 1. not fertile 2 becoming fertile ( mate within the next few days) 3 fertile mate now i will find the instructions for you and post exactly? i did get mine from the net i think it is just matetel .com and i would use it again because i now have it but i still think a childs microscope would do the same job for less money. it is only really the instructions you need ( i should think to recognize the patterns) and if you like ( and i can do it ,bit stupid on pc lol ) i will email them to you?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> when she is getting near her day how many days before this do you see a change?
> did you get yours of the net?
> would you use it again?


this is probably going to be a bit of a long post!!!!!!!!!! 
MateTel canine ovulation kits
test your bitch daily from day 5 of her season
for best results carry out the test first thing in the morning
this test can be repeated throughout the day
test should not be carried out shortly after drinking or eating
always ensure sample is completely dry before checking results

not fertile = simple dot patterns and lines indicate a non fertile period

transitional = fern like patterns are starting to form,ovulation will most likely occur within 2 - 3 days
mate in two and four days but continue daily test to confirm fertile period
conception may occur during this transitional period as sperm can live upto 72 hours within the uterus

fertile period= strong ferning ( or icicle) patterns cover the microscope
ovulation is about to occur . mate within 24 hours repeat mating 48hrs after 1st mating

1. remove lid
2. pull mini microscope out of base
3. obtain a spontaneous ( fresh) saliva sample from your bitch this must be a good drop of watery saliva ( i did find this bit hard!) this does depend on how much she salivates, a drip from the lower jaw caught straight onto the slide is good but if she is dry mouthed there will be a collection of fresh saliva under her tongue,dab the slide into this pool, or use spatula provided
4.allow to air dry for 10 - 30 minutes until saliva is completely dry. sample must be dry
5.re-insert mini microscope into case.hold up to any ambient light.look through eye piece and adjust lens to the right or left until focused
6.when finished clean glass slide as you would a pair of glasses with cloth provided. now it is ready for re use

whew!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope this is of help, but if you are unsure of your bitches days this should definately help?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

God ild have no trouble getting saliver from mine then lol.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> God ild have no trouble getting saliver from mine then lol.


THE PUGS ARE NEAR ON IMPOSSIBLE ! SNOT YES SALIVA NO!!!!!!!!! LOL
TO BE FAIR THE LADY DID OFFER ME A FULL REFUND IF I WASNT HAPPY AND DID EXPLAIN SHE HERSELF HAD HAD A PROBLEM TRYING TO GET THE SALIVA FROM A PUG! LOL


----------



## Jimeva (Nov 2, 2007)

We tried it with our bitches, even though we weren't mating them, we done it 2 try & c n e changing throughout their season. But it weren't easy & my dogs r Rotties. One nearly swallowed the lens aswell & the little scoop woz rubbish IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> THE PUGS ARE NEAR ON IMPOSSIBLE ! SNOT YES SALIVA NO!!!!!!!!! LOL
> TO BE FAIR THE LADY DID OFFER ME A FULL REFUND IF I WASNT HAPPY AND DID EXPLAIN SHE HERSELF HAD HAD A PROBLEM TRYING TO GET THE SALIVA FROM A PUG! LOL


PMSL @ snot haha.


Jimeva said:


> We tried it with our bitches, even though we weren't mating them, we done it 2 try & c n e changing throughout their season. But it weren't easy & my dogs r Rotties. One nearly swallowed the lens aswell & the little scoop woz rubbish IMO.


Really?? to be honest ive never tryed one and am not liable to due to not breeding nomore litters.
would of been interesting trying tho i must admit.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Jimeva said:


> We tried it with our bitches, even though we weren't mating them, we done it 2 try & c n e changing throughout their season. But it weren't easy & my dogs r Rotties. One nearly swallowed the lens aswell & the little scoop woz rubbish IMO.


ONE OF OUR LITTLE PUGS NEARLY SWALLOWED THE LENS AS WELL!!! IT IS QUITE HARD TO HOLD IT AND THEN TRY AND GET IT IN THE BOTTOM OF THEIR MOUTH AS YOURS HANDS ARE ALL SLIPPERY THEN AND YES, THE SPATULA IS A COMPLETE WASTE OF TIME!!!
I WOULD SAY TO BUY A CHEAP LITTLE MICROSCOPE AND TRY IT WITH THAT?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i think ( cant remember where i have put the instructions lol ) you have to do it from day 7 and there is 3 pattern examples on the instructions 1. not fertile 2 becoming fertile ( mate within the next few days) 3 fertile mate now i will find the instructions for you and post exactly? i did get mine from the net i think it is just matetel .com and i would use it again because i now have it but i still think a childs microscope would do the same job for less money. it is only really the instructions you need ( i should think to recognize the patterns) and if you like ( and i can do it ,bit stupid on pc lol ) i will email them to you?


that would be great if you could e-mail me them then i will go get a childs microscope 
thank you very much


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

i've got one but tbh didnt think much to it


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> that would be great if you could e-mail me them then i will go get a childs microscope
> thank you very much


no problem at all, but i will have to wait for the kids as i am useless at scanning etc on the pc lol


----------



## karlick (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought one of these, and loved it. I found it really easy to use and was amazed at the change in the results as she started to ovulate. First time I tried it, I used it alongside my pre mates, and the matetel was spot on. I found that if I sat with a biscuit in my hand for a few seconds my girl sure did salivate so had no problems getting enough saliva on the lens. Debbie from Matetel was very helpful with advice when I telephoned her and my girl had 5 beautiful puppies.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

thanks guys for all the help will let you no how i get on?
she is due in season sept but i reackon august due to warm weather(she goes 5 months when its warm) so not that long to wait?
fingers crossed


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

I've got one but found it really difficult to use - my dog would run a mile as soon as she saw the pink fluffy case! And trying to get fresh saliva from her was a nightmare. 

I think I may have damaged it as I rinsed it with water and then read the instructions afterwards where it says to clean it with spectacle cleaner and a cloth  So I may be off to Toys R Us to get a microscope!

However, I've also read on another forum it can be used for detecting pregnancy from 20 days onwards (even though it's not licensed to do that).


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

yeh i was told at matetel it may predict pregnancy but kept coming up negative for me when my bitch was pregs


----------



## DobbyMad (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi

I am very new to this site and was wondering if someone has these instructions so that i can see pictures of the fern like saliva patterns, my Doberman missed last season so fingers crossed for this season, i need to know when shes ovulating as the stud dog is a 5 hour drive from myself and i want to stay with her this time.

any help is appreciated


----------



## ln0202 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, we used a childs microscope set (from argos) we magnified at 300x. We went to the stud dog once and our girl is expecting a litter in march.

You will need to get some saliva from under the tongue but make sure she has not eaten for a few hours so best to do before first feed. leave the salivia on the glass slide until it dries then put it under the microscope 300x zoom and you may need to keep moving the slide until you get it just in the right place. 

if you PM me and send me your email address i can send a couple of pictures that i took through the view finder on the microscope.

Thanks


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

kinda like snowflakes is how it should look


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I got one a long time ago, I had difficulty with mine, the lens was crooked and I couldnt see a thing, although they did exchange it for me, I didnt over rate it to be honest, and when I came to do a mating I got the blood test done instead, I didnt feel I could rely on the telmate, I beleive you can do the same thing with a childrens microscope which would I think be less fiddly, its terrible trying to get saliva from under the tongue.

mo


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree, I gave up trying to use mine a long time ago.


----------

